# Naresh's LED Indicator Mirrors (finally done a write up!)



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I've finally had a chance to sit down and do a write up on my latest mod which should be my last for a while I think. :roll: I've had the idea of retro-fitting the Mk2 TT indicator units into the Mk1 mirror shells for over a year and finally started modding them and doing preparation just before christmas but didn't get a chance to paint them as I waiting for another part to arrive before painting everything in one go. The reasons behind doing this mod were two-fold:

1) To try a mod I thought wouldn't be possible 
2) To give the mirrors an updated look in line with the new models most of which have these fitted as standard.

I had see only one previous attempt at doing these where a few individual led bulbs were inserted into the mirror shells but I really wanted the OEM units fitted just like the new TT and rest of the current line-up. I experimented with both the Mk2 TT and A4 strips until I finally decided on the Mk2. I wanted a really flush finish where it was impossible to detect where the mirror stopped and where the indicator unit began. In the end I opted to recess them very slightly (around 1.5mm) which is how the OEM indicators sit.

Once I had bought all the parts (part brand new and a couple of ebay bargains!) I started work to slot the units into the mirrors and start flushing them off. This is what took the most time as some of you know I'm a perfectionist and I wanted them mirror smooth before painting.

Once they were working I decided to remove the wing indicators (didn't cause a bulb warning) and replace with custom made badges, which may not be to everyone's taste, but a hell of a lot cheaper than flushing them off at a bodyshop! Oh, and I had the mirror stalks painted in a custom satin silver finish to add some contrast and go with my front splitter mod.
I left the inner edge of the strip exposed behind the mirror glass so that you can see a gentle yellow glow whilst driving when the indicators are on, which again, also worked perfectly to plan. The results are shown in the photo's below and give a totally OEM look, nothing is too obvious until they're switched on. 8)

*Finished article:*


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Awsome dude, they look fantastic! You should market them! I'd deffo be up for a pair LOL! 8)


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

They really do look fantastic, really well done


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a great look. Fab write up too! 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Superb as usual mate . Well done.


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

They look awesome mate love that mod  nice one.

How have you stuck the little TT badge over the old indicator whole in the front wings?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

You have been a bit quite lately! Looking forward to seeing this at ace?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw these in person a month or so ago now. Very nice mod, looks even better in person.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Naresh, that looks awesome!

A great job!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top mod but can you do it with carbon fibre mirrors :?:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Top mod but can you do it with carbon fibre mirrors :?:


Im hoping he can do this for me. Im getting in tehre 1st :lol:


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd love a set to bagsey 3rd in line


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

sheppyk said:


> I'd love a set to bagsey 3rd in line


I've already asked him too, you might be 4th :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Lookin awesome Naresh! Will you be at Ace, would really like to see these, will also give me the oppertunity to give u the sills


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

sheppyk said:


> They look awesome mate love that mod  nice one.How have you stuck the little TT badge over the old indicator whole in the front wings?


*I had some custom badges made up from an online supplier so that they fit flush in the recess left by the side repeaters.*



T7 BNW said:


> You have been a bit quite lately! Looking forward to seeing this at ace?


*Hi Ben, yeah what with relocating to Birmingham, sorting out a new job and also a very big wedding last weekend I've been pretty busy lately - hope your business is taking off. I will try and make Ace this month, if not then the next one.  *



YELLOW_TT said:


> Top mod but can you do it with carbon fibre mirrors :?:


*I fit the indicators into the mirrors then have the whole assembled painted whilst masking off the indicator. Unless you know someone who can apply carbon fibre I wouldn't know how to achieve that particulat finish.*



amiTT said:


> Lookin awesome Naresh! Will you be at Ace, would really like to see these, will also give me the oppertunity to give u the sills


*Thanks Amz, I will try and get to Ace later this month otherwise I will need to get the sills off you through the post.*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love the new pictures mate, your car looks well sweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

_It's good to see that members like yourself and Was etc can bring a classic design bang up to date with these ingenious mods_


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Looks great [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Love the new pictures mate, your car looks well sweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> _It's good to see that members like yourself and Was etc can bring a classic design bang up to date with these ingenious mods_


Thanks mate, as always your comments are well appreciated and make all the hard work worthwhile! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Agreed, there are some people here who have truly excellent skills when it comes to this stuff, and I would love to see their parts mass produced.

My most coveted mod is Was' DRL's. One day I tell you, one day!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Lookng really good! well done you.... 

Any plans to bring these to the masses?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> Lookng really good! well done you....
> 
> Any plans to bring these to the masses?


Thanks for the comments. They are very labour intensive to produce and fit but I will be able to make up a few sets, time permitted. PM me for details mate.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

they look amazing. you can see alot of thought and hard work has garn into making them with fantastic final results. very 8) . i want a set!!!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

They look amazing mate well done, those little badges you had made up turned out pretty good in the end..

Charles


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent Job Mate well Done !!!!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Very good write-up and looks the dogs too... :wink:

Well done


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

_"Once I had bought all the parts (part brand new and a couple of ebay bargains!) "_

Just wondering what parts you bought?...was it the whole MK2 mirrors or just the indicator bits?
Am thinking of attempting it myself.... Cheers


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

TT DWN UNDER said:


> _"Once I had bought all the parts (part brand new and a couple of ebay bargains!) "_
> 
> Just wondering what parts you bought?...was it the whole MK2 mirrors or just the indicator bits?
> Am thinking of attempting it myself.... Cheers


Mk2 indicator units fitted to OEM Mk1 mirror shells.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Naresh said:


> TT DWN UNDER said:
> 
> 
> > _"Once I had bought all the parts (part brand new and a couple of ebay bargains!) "_
> ...


Is a very cool mod and looks very OEM top marks! I would go as far as saying looks better on the MKI than on the MKII 

After seeing how good they look I think I would have a go at this mod as well.

If you don't mind me asking are the indicator units pricey?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooo that's pretty. that's very pretty.

*wish i had the know-how to do stuff like this, some of you guys are geniuses*


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I am having these first :mrgreen: He is making them for me as we speak


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Naresh you have an interesting PM

rob


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

looks amazing 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> Naresh you have an interesting PM
> 
> rob


LOLOL

an "interesting" one......


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> I am having these first :mrgreen: He is making them for me as we speak


Hi Nate, yeah will have your set ready sometime next week, have a few things on at the moment but you will be the first. :wink:


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Really nice job !!!!!!! I really like it!!!


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Naresh, do you have the part numbers for the MK2 indicators?

How much and where from (Audi?)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice one my friend!
These look real slick!

I want my car back! :?

Regards as always,

Martin


----------



## Warrington_Jon82 (May 16, 2007)

I Want I Want I Want

:mrgreen: [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw these up close not so long ago and they looked absolutely awesome!

8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Naresh said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > I am having these first :mrgreen: He is making them for me as we speak
> ...


So have you penciled in a date for fitting. Its not going in the trimmers until after this is done, so let me know what date I'm coming down to birms.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> One of the UK's most modded TT's, build thread coming soon...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Is that a good face or a bad face? :?


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

If there is a list can i get on it, and push to the top  :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> Is that a good face or a bad face? :?


Wasnt meant in a good or bad way! Was more of a shocked look!! Suprised you have one of the most moddest TT's in the UK..

Whats your mod list?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

those look amazing.quick question tho that might make me look thick.could you not jst buy mk2 mirrors n run wires to them


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes but that would look stupid :-*


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

ok. point taken


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Whats your mod list?


You'll find out when I do the build thread...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done Naresh, looks lovely on your car. Hope you and your family are well  x


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

wul said:


> those look amazing.quick question tho that might make me look thick.could you not jst buy mk2 mirrors n run wires to them


Hi mate, I did think of that initially, but there were a number of reasons why I didn't bother to go down that route. One of them was that the shape was more angular and so didn't go with the Mk1's more curved body shape. Another was that the mirror stalks were completely different shapes and would have required quite sigificant mechanical work to make them fit. In the end I found my approach was a very good compromise and keeps the original mirrors shape.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Well done Naresh, looks lovely on your car. Hope you and your family are well  x


Thanks Dotti, will drop you a PM when I get the chance. :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

You ain't pm'in dotti till you done my mirrors first! LOL


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> You ain't pm'in dotti till you done my mirrors first! LOL


Been busy at work mate but will get onto yours asap. Dotti isn't into modding so don't worry mate!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

You need to be busy with my mirrors, and stop pissing around like a S***A lmao. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't pm'in dotti till you done my mirrors first! LOL
> ...


Mr Naresh, you will make me the talk of the forum with a line like that :lol: :-* . As for modding a first for everything eh  . Are you going to the Ace Cafe Naresh? [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Bennett101 (Apr 24, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your mod list?
> ...


It's quite a car you've got there Scott/Nate.

I was round at the body shop in Manchester dropping some headlights off for my mates TT when I stumbled across your beauty parked outside. It looks very nice with the new front end. Ben mentioned you were getting some new indicator mirrors fitted soon, them along with the other nice little touches you have had done will really finish her off!!!

Well done :wink:

Mark B


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Naresh said:


> *The parts:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look superb Naresh. 8) 
Any chance of getting the part numbers for the shells and leds? It'll save me a lot of searching and phone calls. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great job Naresh!


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

"They look superb Naresh. 8)
Any chance of getting the part numbers for the shells and leds? It'll save me a lot of searching and phone calls. 

Cheers,
Sean."

Ditto, Ditto......please......have you got the part numbers.....please, please.......cheers [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

TT DWN UNDER said:


> "They look superb Naresh. 8)
> Any chance of getting the part numbers for the shells and leds? It'll save me a lot of searching and phone calls.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Haven't got the part numbers to hand just yet but should have them next Monday when I pick them up from Audi.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Bennett101 said:


> It's quite a car you've got there Scott/Nate.
> 
> I was round at the body shop in Manchester dropping some headlights off for my mates TT when I stumbled across your beauty parked outside. It looks very nice with the new front end. Ben mentioned you were getting some new indicator mirrors fitted soon, them along with the other nice little touches you have had done will really finish her off!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark, it'll be finished by July I hope. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

> Any chance of getting the part numbers for the shells and leds? It'll save me a lot of searching and phone calls.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


5mins on net should get your answers!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> You need to be busy with my mirrors, and stop pissing around. :lol:


Nate - your set are now painted and ready to fit!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Video added............

LED Mirror Indicators


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wicked my friend!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks bud - hope you're well mate!

S10TYG above just had his fitted today, very nice car he has too!! 8)


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Naresh As i said when i saw these on your TT when you did my BLUE alarm LED ------- I must have some of these M8 they look the mut nuts M8 . And also some of those aly side indicators covers . With the TT logo they look so good .  Make a date and i will be in touch .

Thanks JC :mrgreen:


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Any update on the part numbers?

Dont supose you could add a few measurements from the edge of the shell to each side of the hole you cut? cheers


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi John, thanks for the comments. I have sent you PM with details.



johnny cobra said:


> Hi Naresh As i said when i saw these on your TT when you did my BLUE alarm LED ------- I must have some of these M8 they look the mut nuts M8 . And also some of those aly side indicators covers . With the TT logo they look so good .  Make a date and i will be in touch .
> 
> Thanks JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Updated video..........


----------



## TT8N (Nov 6, 2009)

SUPERB !!!


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

This is absolutely stunning.
How could I have missed this post previously?
I have to save money from now on......


----------



## kal225 (May 31, 2010)

I need this done!! Lol amazing mod


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Ordered and paid £400 for mine in mid-May.

Finally arrived in November.

Had to spend another £100 having all the bumps smoothed out.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Excuse me for necro-posting, but how did you wire them? Did you use the wires from fender?


----------



## ramonius (Oct 9, 2008)

@Naresh: Hi, I wanted to send you a PM, but I haven't been active enough on the board, so this function is disabled for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I modified my TT heavy back in 2009 [CLICK 1] and some minor modifications later [CLICK 2].

I recently bought an Audi A6 Avant 2006 and plan to modify it as well. One of those things is modifying the wing mirror housing and put turn signals in it.

*What I want to know is: Where to get the turn-signal-wire from the car, and do I need to use a resistance to connect the indicator unit?*

Cheers,
Ramon


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

still waiting on details of those part numbers


----------



## infid3l.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

think i will stick with carbon mirrors. I rarely indicate anyway , lol


----------

